# Clogged Nostril + Growth above Cere?



## stupor (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi all! I’ve been noticing that my budgie, Buckbeak, goes through these cycles where he periodically loses his feathers above the cere and has this weird growth. The growth usually just sheds off like a scab on its own, and his feathers regrow. One of his nostrils appear clogged, sometimes with a yellow substance and there are days where it’s unclogged. It seems to have escalated the past two weeks, whereas before he seemed to be recovering and regrowing those feathers during his moult. He basically goes through cycles, and at first I was concerned but he seems to always be able to heal before getting worse. Besides from the physical symptoms, he appears fine – he’s energetic, eating (a lot) and grooming himself!

I've attached some photos - the one of him in his cage is his current condition.

Any ideas on what the issue could be?
Thank you! :sky blue::sky blue:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please have Buckbeak examined by an Avian Vet for a proper diagnosis. 
He may have a nutritional deficiency or there may be another underlying issue.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree you should have Buckbeak examined by an avian vet since you have noticed some discharge. Please keep us posted after seeing the vet .


----------

